
Gradient Descent: The Ultimate Optimizer - tosh
https://arxiv.org/abs/1909.13371
======
lidHanteyk
Still no comments? Surprising.

If this technique works, then it ends all hyperparameter tuning, forever. The
paper's humble on this point, but quite clear.

------
jerome-jh
The abstract's worth reading. Cannot tell yet for the article.

